# estoppel issues?



## hurnik (Oct 12, 2017)

So my resale Flamingo is going a tad slow, IMO.  Given that it has no ROFR, I kinda expected things to go a bit quicker.

Anyway, got an email from the title closing company (I think) that Judi Koz uses (timeshare resale closing service):



> I hope all is well. I would like to provide you with an update regarding
> your timeshare closing. Unfortunately, I have not received an update from
> the resort regarding the estoppel request that was submitted. Usually the
> turnaround time is within 2-5 weeks and since we have exceeded the
> ...



Is this anything to be concerned about?  I've never had this issue with the other realtor I've used in the past, but am unfamiliar with why the seller would have to become involved?

Thanks!


----------



## marinskas (Oct 12, 2017)

Send an e-mail to clubsupport@hgvc.com to inquire. I have really good experience with the group at HGVC that does back office stuff (waivers, estoppels, etc.). In my experience they have been very responsive and really accommodating.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 12, 2017)

HGVC office must be backed up.  Even though they don’t have rofr the Estoppel they provide will show how many points you will be getting by year, you can verify status of maint fees and if any points were borrowed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hurnik (Oct 18, 2017)

Ugh, what a mess.

I emailed the clubsupport about this.  They replied back that they have not received ANY request from any closing company for anything for my club member ID.

So I've forwarded that to the Closing company that Judi uses and we'll see what's going on.

What's weird is that one of the ladies at Judi's place seems to have 2 different email addresses.  One @judikoz.com and the other at the timeshare closing company that they use.  (Unless outlook.com is screwing things up which is a distinct possibility)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 18, 2017)

Sounds like something is inconsistent at your escrow processor. I recently closed on a resale property and the HGVC and escrow people were fantastic and everything went smoothly.  Closed the entire transaction in 47 days - and that included a week's closure due to Florida hurricanes.


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 18, 2017)

Which escrow / title company are you using?.  I have done few transactions with Judi  , used TRCS for transfer and everything went really smooth.  I specifically worked with Karina@TRCS.


----------



## marinskas (Oct 18, 2017)

I have used LT on multiple transactions and have to say they are top notch organization. Very reasonably priced (actually the cheapest I have seen) and outstanding customer service. I mean they are responsive and turn things around in record time.

I will only use them and highly recommend to others.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks like Judi Koz is using:

Timeshare Resale Closing Service, Inc.


I'm guessing either HGVC dropped the ball or the Closing company did.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 18, 2017)

This is the 2nd issue we've seen with JK's closings in the last few weeks.
_The other was a botched deed._ 
She may be a reputable broker, but one wonders if her closing service has issues.


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 19, 2017)

hurnik said:


> Looks like Judi Koz is using:
> 
> Timeshare Resale Closing Service, Inc.
> 
> ...



As mentioned above,  I have used TRCS before for 3 transfers and all went smooth. Usually they follow upp often. Hopefully yours will get rectified soon.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 19, 2017)

hurnik said:


> They replied back that they have not received ANY request from any closing company for anything for *my club member ID.*



Maybe HGVC did indeed receive the estoppel request. Shouldn’t HGVC be looking up the seller’s member ID for the estoppel request and not your existing member ID?


----------



## hurnik (Oct 19, 2017)

RX8 said:


> Maybe HGVC did indeed receive the estoppel request. Shouldn’t HGVC be looking up the seller’s member ID for the estoppel request and not your existing member ID?



I don't know.  I would assume that they'd need both ID's as they definitely would need mine to "add" the points and stuff to.

I don't have the seller's member ID obviously.

Again, I'm guessing that either HGVC dropped the ball (entirely likely) or the closing company did.

What I find concerning is that I got an email from Judi's place detailing the closing process and the email address was an @judikoz.com or something.

Then I get an email (the most recent one) from the Timeshare closing company that cc'd that same person from Judi, but the email address was NOT Judi's.  Instead, it said this same person had an email address at the timeshare closing company.

Now, either this person actually has 2 email addresses (one at Judi's and one at the timeshare closing company) or something's really weird.

I've not heard back from anyone at Judi's or the closing company (granted, it may still be a little early this morning, not sure what time zone everyone is in).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> Which escrow / title company are you using?.  I have done few transactions with Judi  , used TRCS for transfer and everything went really smooth.  I specifically worked with Karina@TRCS.



Susie Bell at Timeshare Closings for Less. 
sbell@timeshareclosingsforless.com

She was very responsive and kept us apprised during the entire process - even proactively notifying us about hurricane closures.  Would definitely use her again.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 19, 2017)

So just an update.  The owner (seller) also contacted Judi's office and was told the timeshare closing company is really backed up.

However, interestingly enough, after she emailed the Timeshare closing company (almost 24 hours after I had emailed them) they responded and included HGVC on the reply.

They say they faxed the info over weeks ago (along with the fax transmittal sheet), so probably looks like HGVC dropped the ball on this one.  Personally I hate faxes.  They're way too prone to errors, IMO (much more so than email).  I've seen fax confirmations say everything was sent and nothing come out the other end, etc.

I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 19, 2017)

Either the paper was out or it was put in another file.
I once asked someone to fax me a slice of pizza.
I never got it.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 25, 2017)

hurnik said:


> I'm sure it will all work out.



Any updates to report?


----------



## hurnik (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry, was on vacation.  So looks like both places dropped the ball.

HGVC never confirmed/denied that they got the initial faxed paperwork.  They did confirm they got the re-faxed stuff, but the timeshare closing company filled out something wrong, so the resubmitted paperwork had to be re-corrected, and both me and the owner signed it and so *now* it's finally in process.

Wow.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 29, 2017)

OMG, this is truly the WORST resale purchase I have ever done.  If it wasn't such a good deal I would say I will *never* buy from Judi Koz again.

The timeshare closing company has screwed up 9 ways to sunday.

We're STILL not closed on the frickin' resale.

I got an email from [name removed - no longer with the company] who's the timeshare closing agent at the company Judi uses on 12/6/17 saying everything has been sent over and we should get an update in 2-3 weeks.
Well I still haven't seen anything on HGVC website and the seller still hasn't gotten a check.

Guess what?

"
I hope you all are having a wonderful day. Yesterday, I went to the resort to obtain an update on your transfer. It appears the deed that was provided to my office contained the incorrect legal description for your purchase. Before you worry, I was able to obtain the correct legal description and the deed was re-recorded in Clark County, NV. Attached you will find the recorded correction deed that was sent to Membership Support this afternoon via Fax (successful transmission received) and USPS Priority Mail.


Hopefully, we'll get another update from the resort by next week."

You have GOT to be kidding me!!!!

The first "mistake" may have been Hilton's (timeshare closing company simply relies on the fax transmission sheet as everything is "OK"), but then the second mistake was that the timeshare closing company had the wrong info so that we had to re-do stuff for the estoppel to be issued, and then now they screwed up this?

Seriously disappointed here.  Definitely will be sticking with my reliable Diane Nadeau at Timesharebrokersales from now on.

Oh, and Judi's people have never been on top of this. It's always been me emailing asking what the heck is going on.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 29, 2017)

Just wait, Hilton will want all the 2018 fees paid up and there may even be an increase for resales this upcoming year.  I got hit with that starting a purchase in October, Hilton dragged their feet and it wasn’t transferred into my account until Jan and I got hit with higher fees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arimaas (Dec 29, 2017)

hurnik said:


> OMG, this is truly the WORST resale purchase I have ever done.  If it wasn't such a good deal I would say I will *never* buy from Judi Koz again.
> 
> The timeshare closing company has screwed up 9 ways to sunday.
> 
> ...



I too had an experience like this on my recent purchase through Judi. Everything worked out in the end, but the trek along the way was similar to yours.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 30, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> it wasn’t transferred into my account until Jan and I got hit with higher fees.



The same thing happened to me.    The estoppel was issued in December but didn't get transferred until January.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 30, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Just wait, Hilton will want all the 2018 fees paid up and there may even be an increase for resales this upcoming year.  I got hit with that starting a purchase in October, Hilton dragged their feet and it wasn’t transferred into my account until Jan and I got hit with higher fees.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I wonder if it is the closing company, TRCS that is causing these delays. FWIW...I am having the same experience with another broker (not Judi) and system (not HGVC)  who is using TRCS for a purchase that has strung along since Sept. If I get hit with extra fees because of the delays, there will be he## to pay.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm closing on a Marriott timeshare with the same agent [name removed - no longer with the company] and I find her to be slow and at times unresponsive.   I believe she is the kink in the chain.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

FYI...My TRCS agent is NOT [a name previously mentioned], but experiencing the same issues. My online status has not received an update since October when they claim the ROFR was originally submitted early that month.  I have enquired via email and it seems to be caught in an endless ROFR loop and they don't seem to be on top of getting seller signatures and simple paperwork requests by the developer completed in a timely manner (this is not HGVC but another major timeshare developer). However some delays may be caused by the broker- difficult to tell (our broker is one of the top brokers frequently recommended on TUG but is not Judi or her team).  They claim they just submitted it again in late Dec. I hope that the ROFR clock doesn't restart from late Dec. because it was originally submitted in early Oct.

If I lose the sale because of new year ROFR budget, or if there are new 2018 fees, I will be extremely upset.

If I were a seller paying the broker, I would be extremely nervous because these delays give the buyers more time and opportunity to back out of the deal (buyer would lose deposit of about $800+but compared to the cost of the timeshare maint fees over 20 years...).  This transaction seems more like what I would expect from an Ebay transaction than from a professional brokerage - I am quite disappointed.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks everyone.
At least I know it's not just me.  It's extremely frustrating though.

For *this* transaction, the faults (IMO) are:
1)  I believe it was Ivey Henning (Judi's team I think) who has never stayed on top of the closing process.
2)  [The closing agent] @ TRCS faxed the original stuff over (the have a "confirmation", but seriously we all know that doesn't mean squat with the way fax machines work), and then I had to prod them when we went over the 6 weeks to ask what was going on.
3)  HGVC never responded to [the closing agent] or me (after I emailed HGVC asking what's going on and they said they don't have anything).  They also never answered [The closing agent]'s email inquiring if they actually received anything or not.  [The closing agent] re-sent and THEN they acknowledge they got it.
4)  Then after that, turns out that TRCS had the paperwork wrong, so they had to re-send an addendum to me and the seller to sign.
5)  Then I waited some more, after 3 more weeks emailed what's going on, and then find out that they recorded the deed wrong or something.

So, IMO, 3 parties to blame:
1)  Judi's team for not following up on things like they should, IMO.  It's been me doing all the work.
2)  [The closing agent]/TRCS for screwing up the paperwork 9 ways to Sunday.
3)  HGVC for not bothering to respond to inquiries from TRCS if they got the paperwork.  I'm cutting some slack on the fax transmissions because I know how fax machines work and just because it says "transmitted" doesn't mean squat.  The receiving end could be out of paper, could've mangled it, could be out of toner and the whole thing is lost.  It's like sending stuff via Priority Mail.  USPS claims it got there and it never did (I have a package that still shows it's in George "out for delivery" 3 years later even though the recipient got it).

I'll have to dig up my paperwork from Diane Nadeau and see who she used for the closing company for my previous 3 resales.  At least Diane was calling me very frequently (sometimes too frequently--haha) with updates vs. this whole mess.

I just got a VM from [The closing agent] @ TRCS so we'll see what she has to say.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2018)

hurnik said:


> I just got a VM from Kym @ TRCS so we'll see what she has to say.



If you need her to do something for you - try holding your tongue.
But if she's just calling to close the case - I'd suggest that she go back to training camp.
.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 3, 2018)

LOL, fax machines, why do brick and mortar companies insist on still using them?  Still clinging to their old business models.

When I sold my house recently it was all done through secure PDF and electronic signatures.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CiCi (Jan 3, 2018)

hurnik said:


> thanks everyone.
> At least I know it's not just me.  It's extremely frustrating though.
> 
> For *this* transaction, the faults (IMO) are:
> ...



When we used Diane for the purchase of our HGVC timeshare, she used Grand Vacations Title...things went great even with the holidays of xmas and new years in the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 3, 2018)

CiCi said:


> When we used Diane for the purchase of our HGVC timeshare, she used Grand Vacations Title...things went great even with the holidays of xmas and new years in the mix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So resale buyers/sellers can use Hilton Grand Vacations title?  How do you contact them for a resale transaction?


----------



## CiCi (Jan 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> So resale buyers/sellers can use Hilton Grand Vacations title?  How do you contact them for a resale transaction?



Not sure...we worked through Diane and she took care of everything....she originally told us that was who would handle the paperwork/closing portion of the transaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurnik (Jan 3, 2018)

So here's the story from Kym:

TRCS doesn't do title searches/etc.  They basically just wait for the SELLER and/or Resort to send the paperwork and then they simply pass it along.
Turns out the seller has TWO HGVC contracts (one in Orlando) and had sent *that* deed instead.
TRCS doesn't bother double-checking, they just send along to the resort.

So beware, IMO, if you're using TRCS.  They suck.  Apparently if they actually bothered to look at things, it would cost hundreds of dollars more for closing costs (interesting as it's about the same price as what Diane Nadeau used with Grand Vacations or whatever title company).

I'm also seriously disappointed in Judi's team as they apparently just pass the buck and don't follow up and then it's not their fault.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Turns out the seller has TWO HGVC contracts (one in Orlando) and had sent *that* deed instead.
> TRCS doesn't bother double-checking, they just send along to the resort.



Do you mean to say that they couldn't see that the State+County on the deed was wrong?
That doesn't take a title search or checking, merely having a pair of eyes that can focus.
I rarely confront incompetence directly (I recently did with my insurance agent), but...
She or whoever she had do her work was blind, totally indifferent, or strung out on drugs.
.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 4, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Do you mean to say that they couldn't see that the State+County on the deed was wrong?
> That doesn't take a title search or checking, merely having a pair of eyes that can focus.
> I rarely confront incompetence directly (I recently did with my insurance agent), but...
> She or whoever she had do her work was blind, totally indifferent, or strung out on drugs.
> .



I completely agree.  Seems like everyone just wants to pass the buck.
Last time I deal with Judi's team, IMO and will certainly try to avoid TRCS in the future.


----------



## Arimaas (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's the post I made back in October with respect to Judi K and TRCS:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-listed-under-old-owners.263357/#post-2060755


----------



## hurnik (Jan 4, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Here's the post I made back in October with respect to Judi K and TRCS:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-listed-under-old-owners.263357/#post-2060755



Yeah, seems very similar.
I guess I'll start being more vocal about recommending Diane Nadeau.  (I've had other issues with Judi's team previously where they'd post ads and then they'd be unavailable/sold and 3 months later they're still listing it).


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Hurni,
Please accept my apology for the delay in your closing.  I would be happy to return your $2500.00 plus the closing costs for the 7000 point Flamingo that you purchased.  During the time that you purchased and for the next few months I was in Chicago burying my Sister and then my Brother had a massive heart attack so I stayed for his funeral.  My family was in Orlando bracing for the hurricane.  I came back the day after the hurricane to try to get my life back to normal.  I think it is now back to normal so I am trying to look at exactly what happened.
1. This listing should not have happened.  The property was very under priced.  Would not have happened if I were there.
2. The Seller owned two Flamingo properties so I am not sure how you came up with the Sea World information.  That did not happen.  What did happen is that Kym took the deed to Hilton to try to rush the process because of the previous delay caused by Hilton's fax not working properly.




Hi Jay,

*Re: ROFR & Estoppel Request - File No. T17-100*

The fax you sent through MetroFax to 14077223710 was successfully transmitted.



*Fax Details*

*Date:
Number of Pages:
Length of Transmission:
Receiving Machine Fax ID:*

2017-08-25 17:44:50 (GMT)
19
737 seconds
14077223710

If you have any questions, please call us at (888) 321-3121 ext. 2 or visit our online help center at https://www.metrofax.com/support.

Thank you for using the MetroFax service.

Sincerely,
The MetroFax Team

This contract was signed on August 22, 2017.  This is the email [that was] sent to Hilton.
*Subject:* Re: Successful transmission to 14077223710. Re: ROFR & Estoppel Request (34-7401) - File No. T17-100


Hi Wanda,


I hope all is well. The buyer and seller are inquiring about the estoppel request for #34-7401 that was submitted to your office on 8/25/2017. Per the buyer's conversation with your team, the request was never received; however, as shown below, the fax transmission was successfully received by your team. Please provide an honest/timely update on the estoppel request.


Thank you!


Best Regards,


*[Name removedd - no longer with company]| Closing Manager*


 3. When the contract number was compared and did not match [we] immediately had the attorney correct the deed and then delivered the deed to Hilton the same day.
4. Due to the fact that there were no points for 2018 the contract stated 2019 as first use.  Hilton requested the estoppel request be changed.  This was not a mistake on our part.  It was a change that Hilton requested.
From:   Resale

Sent:    Friday, August 25, 2017 2:55 PM

To:       dana@judikoz.com

Subject:           Goranson to Hurni


Hello Dana,


Maria just returned the waiver request to me. She says they cannot process the estoppel with 2019 usage. Although the buyer will be responsible for 2018 fees, the request must show 2018 usage. Please resend request.


Best regards,

______________________________________________________

*Martine Lambert*
Resale Specialist
Hilton  again delayed this process.  The addendum had to be signed by Buyer and Seller which delayed the process.
5. The ROFR was received November 10, 2017.  Closing documents went out November 22, 2017.  Deed was recorded December 5, 2017
6. Transfer was completed January 9, 2018.

Again this is not our normal time for closings but as you can see this delay was not due to errors on our part.  Unfortunately there were more delays than
normal with this.  It was not due to me not staying on top of it.  If I were here the outcome would have been different because the unit would never have been put on the market for $2500.00.  I am very happy that it closed and that Mr. Hurni got such a great deal.  I am sorry his experience was not a good one.
If title insurance had been requested on this the deed situation would not have happened.  It would have been checked from the beginning.  When Seller's own more than one property we will occasionally have this problem.  That is why we check the contract numbers with Hilton.  Had that not been done this would have taken another month to correct.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jan 11, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I too had an experience like this on my recent purchase through Judi. Everything worked out in the end, but the trek along the way was similar to yours.


Hi Ari, 
Your sale was similar to Mr. Hurni's.  The Seller had two contracts with Hilton and submitted the wrong one to us. So sorry
this happened. We really appreciate your patience during the correction.  Judi Kozlowski


----------



## taterhed (Jan 11, 2018)

My 2c.

Kudos to Judi for stepping up, owning up and addressing the issue.

I believe it's exactly this type of feedback/response that makes TUG and those who post on TUG an invaluable resource.
Glad it worked out in the end.......
Sounds like a pretty good deal for 7k points...

This is why I love TUG.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jan 11, 2018)

taterhed said:


> My 2c.
> 
> Kudos to Judi for stepping up, owning up and addressing the issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob


----------



## taterhed (Jan 11, 2018)

No problem.  I respect accountability.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm in the process of closing on our first HGVC. We bought it through Judi's folks and are working with the closing company right now. So far it's been very smooth and communication has been excellent. Just returned our signed closing docs today.


----------



## Arimaas (Jan 12, 2018)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Hi Ari,
> Your sale was similar to Mr. Hurni's.  The Seller had two contracts with Hilton and submitted the wrong one to us. So sorry
> this happened. We really appreciate your patience during the correction.  Judi Kozlowski



Thanks Judi. I appreciate the mea culpa. And I am sorry to hear about all the personal issues in your life. I hope that the return to normal brings you some closure.

BTW, I may have missed the part where you offered me a refund as well, so I figured I would let you know I take cashier's check, cash and PayPal 

-Ari


----------



## hurnik (Jan 12, 2018)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Mr. Hurni,
> Please accept my apology for the delay in your closing. I would be happy to return your $2500.00 plus the closing costs for the 7000 point Flamingo that you purchased. During the time that you purchased and for the next few months I was in Chicago burying my Sister and then my Brother had a massive heart attack so I stayed for his funeral. My family was in Orlando bracing for the hurricane. I came back the day after the hurricane to try to get my life back to normal. I think it is now back to normal so I am trying to look at exactly what happened.
> 1. This listing should not have happened. The property was very under priced. Would not have happened if I were there.
> 2. The Seller owned two Flamingo properties so I am not sure how you came up with the Sea World information. That did not happen. What did happen is that [we] took the deed to Hilton to try to rush the process because of the previous delay caused by Hilton's fax not working properly.
> ...



First, I am truly very sorry for your loss, Judi.
My mother passed last year from colon cancer and I had to watch the end (3+ weeks) in hospice, so I can truly sympathize with the situation.  Please accept my sincere condolences.

Second, thank you very very much for the extremely kind offer.  But that's "too much", IMO.  (As much as I'd like $2500, that's way above and beyond and I feel I'd be taking advantage if I accepted that much).  I'll email separately, if that's OK.

*For the rest of the TUGGERS:
Judi's action speak volumes and this proves to me (anyway) that she's gone way above and beyond the call of duty here.  I am completely amazed and overwhelmed by the gracious offer and would definitely do business with Judi's company again.*

Thank you.


----------



## Cropman (Jan 12, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Personally I hate faxes.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 12, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Thanks Judi. I appreciate the mea culpa. And I am sorry to hear about all the personal issues in your life. I hope that the return to normal brings you some closure.
> 
> BTW, I may have missed the part where you offered me a refund as well, so I figured I would let you know I take cashier's check, cash and PayPal
> 
> -Ari



Apparently you and I must've misinterpreted the offer.  The refund offer is if I sell back the unit to Judi's company.
I decided to keep the unit, as it was a good deal regardless.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep, completely unreliable, probably worse than email, IMO.
At the least, someone from Judi's office should've called/followed up to confirm that the fax was actually received.
They also should've (IMO) followed up with me (like their email said) and they never did.

But what's done is done.  Others can judge for themselves.  Unless another "good" deal comes along, I think I'll stick to my preferred agent next time.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 30, 2018)

I thought I would provide another data point...we just completed a purchase of a HGVC Sea World contract using Judi Kozlowski's company. Everything worked very smoothly, and we couldn't be happier with the process. We worked with Dana Kubiak to buy the unit, and her communication/guidance was excellent. We worked with Ivey Henning to sign the purchase contract and everything was then turned over to Timeshare Resale Closing Services, Inc. for ROFR and closing. [Name removed - no longer with the company] was the closing agent. The process went very smoothly and communication from both Ivey and [the closing agent] was excellent throughout the process. Here is the timeline:

November 20 - contacted Dana about the purchase
November 21 - received and electronically signed the purchase contract
November 22 - seller and buyer docs sent to closing company
November 23-26 - Thanksgiving Holiday
November 28 - ROFR and estoppel request sent to Hilton
January 2 - after Christmas/New Year holiday, received word that the ROFR waiver and estoppel had been received over the holiday
January 8 - received closing documents from the closing company
January 11 - returned signed buyer closing docs to closing company via FedEx overnight
January 16 - file uploaded for recording
January 17 - deed recorded
January 17 - ownership transfer documents sent to Hilton
January 22 - received paper copy of deed
January 29 - received welcome email from HGVC and set up online account

Total time from contract signing to account activation was just a little over two months, but we lost at least a week to 10 days due to the Thanksgiving and Christmas/New Year holidays. Of the two months, about half was waiting on Hilton to waive ROFR. So, suffice it to say, I was very pleased with Judi and her people and wouldn't hesitate to use them in the future.

One other point, in this thread, I've seen references to TRCS. Note that Timeshare Resale Closing Services, Inc and TRCS, Inc. are two separate companies, I believe. Timeshare Resale Closing Services, Inc. was the company Judi's firm used and they are based in Orlando, Florida. TRCS, Inc. is based in Ft. Myers, Florida. I happen to be working with TRCS, Inc. on another transaction right now, buying a Marriott Maui Ocean Club unit. They seem to do a very professional job as well.


----------



## DMarsch (Apr 19, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> I thought I would provide another data point...we just completed a purchase of a HGVC Sea World contract using Judi Kozlowski's company. Everything worked very smoothly, and we couldn't be happier with the process. We worked with Dana Kubiak to buy the unit, and her communication/guidance was excellent. We worked with Ivey Henning to sign the purchase contract and everything was then turned over to Timeshare Resale Closing Services, Inc. for ROFR and closing. [Name removed - no longer with the company] was the closing agent. The process went very smoothly and communication from both Ivey and [the closing agent] was excellent throughout the process. Here is the timeline:
> 
> November 20 - contacted Dana about the purchase
> November 21 - received and electronically signed the purchase contract
> ...


Thank you!  We appreciate the kind words!  Dana Kubiak


----------

